# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Pëshpërimë...

## whisper

E  more  peshperimen  time
aq  shkujdesur
e  me  te  thurre  
ulurimen  tone
te  heshtur.

----------


## whisper

Kush  perdhe  rrezohet  
meson  edhe  te  ngrihet
packa  se  dikush "te  rrezuar"  do  ta  quaje...
ne  jete  kjo  duhet  te  ndodhi  
te  pakten  nje  here,
e  c'dine  nga jeta  ata  te  "parrezuarit",
qe  baltes  ku  ecin
kurre  s'i  moren  ere?

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> E  more  peshperimen  time
> aq  shkujdesur
> e  me  te  thurre  
> ulurimen  tone
> te  heshtur.


bitter-sweet!

----------


## viganv

> E  more  peshperimen  time
> aq  shkujdesur
> e  me  te  thurre  
> ulurimen  tone
> te  heshtur.



E bukur ishte kjo

----------


## whisper

Qiejt  dhe ameshimi
tashme  blihen  aq  lehte
kundrejt nje  buzeqeshjeje  te vjedhur  dhe  nje  
ylli  te  rreme...
ornamente  te  detyruara
te  galaksive  te  tredhura
te  enderres  sime...

----------


## whisper

Dashuroje  dashurine apo
me  dashuroje  mua
ti  buzeqeshje  e  leshuar  aq  pa  droje?
Fluturoje  se  doje te  vije  ne  qiellin  tim
apo  se  thjeshte...
doje  te  fluturoje?

----------


## whisper

Buzeqeshjen  ngrin  buzeve  te  mija
ndersa  me  pinguinet  e  
kokefortesise  tende
kerkon  te  me shnderrosh  ne  
Anktarktide...
...........................
Te  pakten  vishu  trashe  kur  
te  beje  ftohte  te  mua...
.......................................
Me  bere  njestinesh...

----------


## whisper

Terhiq  ti...
terhiq  une...
dashuria  u be tel...
Me  shkopin  e  durimit  ne  duar
ekuilibrojme
te  nesermet...akrobate
mbi  te  sotmen  e  rrezuar...

----------


## whisper

Ah  sa  lehtesisht
dheu  behet  balte
kur  shirat  bien  te  bollshem
mbi  nje  toke  te  thate...

----------


## whisper

UNE,
TI 
dhe... ATA
...............
flatra  e  nje  zokthi
mbi
Bermudet  ra...

TI,
ATA
dhe...UNE
..............
ne  qiellin  e  cuditshem
mbetet  vec  nje  
gjurme...

UNE,
ATA
dhe TI
....................
feksje  zjarrleshuese
dhe  pastaj  thjeshte
hi...

----------


## whisper

Lendinave  te  dashurise  sime
lulen  tende  kudo  mbolla  une
me  shi  lotesh  i vadita,
me  diellin  e  buzeqeshjes tende
lulezuan  me  shume...

Papritmas  erdhi...acari...
Valle  kush  do  e  kete  sjelle...?
Nje  mengjez
lendinen  tone  e  gjeta
me  lule  artificiale...mbjelle.

----------


## whisper

Kurre  mos  dashuro  dike 
qe  sheh  qiejt  genjeshtare...
..................................
nganjehere  dashuria  behet
balone....
balone  fill-leshuar...
e ti  ne  rendje  pas  saj...
rendje...  
kembepenguar.

----------


## whisper

Enderra  iken
ia  le  vendin  fjaleve...
fjalet i  merr  era
vesojne  psheretima...
psheretimat  treten
ne  nje  renkim...
pastaj  vjen  heshtja...
qe   s'behet  kurre
kujtim.

----------


## whisper

Vjen  nje  cast  
kur  netet  e  pagjuma
nga  zerat  tane  ndricuar...
kur  qiejt  edhe  detet
me  syte  e  tu  krahasuar.....
kur  yjet...ujevarat..
valet  dhe pulebardhat,
tingujt...melodite...
oaze...perrenj...
engjejt  kraheshkruar...
vdesin  ne  dy  fjale:
Ike?
Ok!

----------


## Pride

te kendshme keto poezi.
ke qejf ti lexosh.

----------


## whisper

U  nis anija  ne  lundrim...
e  njejta  ere..te  njejtat  vale...
dhe  ti  mbi  te...mbi  te perseri...
e  njejte  dhe  spiranca...
e  vetmja  qe  do  ndjeje  mall
per  shkembinjte  e  ashper
te  limanit  tim.

----------


## whisper

Ndoshta  me  mire  te  isha  
balte,
te  me  jepje  formen  qe  deshe
ti,
sa here  te  te  thyesha  
nder  duar,
te  me  beje  sic  doje
perseri...


(keto  vargje  mund  t'i  kishe  shkruar  edhe  ti...)

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> *Spiranca*  
> 
> U  nis anija  ne  lundrim...
> e  njejta  ere..te  njejtat  vale...
> dhe  ti  mbi  te...mbi  te perseri...
> e  njejte  dhe  spiranca...
> e  vetmja  qe  do  ndjeje  mall
> per  shkembinjte  e  ashper
> te  limanit  tim.
> ...



Përshëndetje whisper!

Të gjitha vargjet e postuara këtu të jepnin kënaqësinëe leximit, por këto që citova më tërhoqën më së shumti mes tyre.

Urime për poezitë, si dhe ardhsh plot vargje dita ditës. 

Elna.

----------


## whisper

Nata  eshte  thjeshte  e  erret
kur  nga  ballkoni  yt
sheh  vec  shkendijezen  egoiste
te cigares  qe  pi
heshturazi...
....................
Shih  me  tutje...
ka  edhe  shkelqim  yjesh
qe  nuk  i  pi  askush...
........................
Nuk  sheh  dot  aq  larg?
Atehere  prit  agimin...
si  te  gjithe!

----------


## whisper

Harrova  te  te  them:
Enderra  ime-
flete e  zhubrosur,  
peng  mes kalendarit 
te  jetes  tende
sidoqofte  ka nje  
emer...
sidoqofte  ka  nje
ditelindje...
Te  pakten  ate  dite...
vec  ate  dite
mos  i  fol  keq
per  mua
edhe  pse  dhurata  ime  per  te
do  mungoje  
gjithnje...

----------

